# Sump



## DisneyCoralReef (Feb 26, 2010)

This is so frustrating! I am having such a hard time setting this up. 

Below is the video of the sump that I have for my 75g tank. It looks like I am missing some parts for it? if you look at the video, they want you to have a bilogical filter kit with a tray(gray), biological media(bule balls) and an adjustable wall(black)? is this for a particular set up, or do I need this, because they called this a wet/dry set up. Didnt know any sump was dry or had a dry portion. Anyone willing to explain this? I am going to try to set this up at home using youtube and will post pictures and videos of what I have set up as I do it(hopefully without getting REALLY upset).

Appreciate the help. Also the pump, goes next to the foot of my skimmer correct? in the last compartment to the far right?


----------



## bettababy (Oct 12, 2006)

There is no video, can you provide a link please?


----------



## DisneyCoralReef (Feb 26, 2010)

*Video*

Here is a video I took. I have no idea if it helps, Im not sure what it is that is helpful.


----------



## bettababy (Oct 12, 2006)

Is there a make/model or brand name on the wet/dry filter/sump system or is this put together via independent pieces with a diy plan? If this is store bought, knowing the make/model will give me a better idea of what parts are there, where they should go, etc. Every manufactured set up works and is put together a little differently, is spaced a little differently, etc.

The video wasn't bad... just doesn't offer me a clear enough view of what brand it may be.


----------



## DisneyCoralReef (Feb 26, 2010)

I am honestly embarrassed to post this, but here is the video that goes with my sump. This IS the brand I have.






My issue lies with where to go with the grey piping I have and where I connect my pump, get the skimmer set up.


----------



## bettababy (Oct 12, 2006)

You're in luck. My husband is head of Aqueon tech support. He is in bed (its after 1am here) but I will have him stop in here tomorrow and explain it to you. (he will be using my account, so just watch for a post from me tomorrow...)

What make/model of skimmer are you using?

Sit tight... help is on the way!


----------



## bettababy (Oct 12, 2006)

Please check your pm's. I am sending you my husband's direct email addy at work (at his request) so he can talk you through one step at a time.


----------



## DisneyCoralReef (Feb 26, 2010)

That's great. I emailed him this morning. Will be sending you more pictures.


----------



## scottie (Apr 28, 2011)

maybe i could get you to post some of the answers to your questions on the forum. I have the same sump and im having a hard time figuring it all out (bought used). Thought it was supposed to have a tray for bio balls like the video shows but assumed I could use it as a refugium too?


----------



## onefish2fish (Jul 22, 2008)

even though this thread is old, this is a good question.
remove those bioballs! they are collecting debris and allowing it to break down into excess nutrients. even the filter sock can do this if not constantly watched to be kept clean. the center area would make a great small refugium, with a clump of chaeto algae and a light above.


----------

